# Are NJ Transit tickets good in either direction?



## BCL

I won't rehash exactly why I've still got it, but I managed to come out of my last East Coast trip with an unused NJ Transit ticket. I tried passing it off to someone for free, but he said he didn't need it.

It's a Trenton-NYP ticket that I purchased from the NJ Transit machine in Philadelphia. When I asked the conductor if there was any chance of getting a refund or credit he said no - but that the ticket will never expire and will be valid for the same route regardless of any fare increase. However, would it still be valid in the opposite direction?


----------



## greatcats

I am a former NJT ticket agent. While I have not worked there in some years and many things have changed, I had occasion to use the trains a few weeks ago and used two one ways purchased at Princeton for a round trip to New York. Not sure of the expiration date. At one time they were good until used.


----------



## MikefromCrete

direction shouldn't make any difference.


----------



## jis

NJT tickets are valid in either direction between two points. Of course assumption is you follow the same routing in either direction as specified on the ticket.


----------

